#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Vlan Cisco + Mikrotik

## thiagokjf

Pessoal, alguém poderia me dar uma força, creio que seja fácil porém quero pedir uma ajuda, minha duvida é a seguinte:

Tenho um server mikrotik, nele criarei 3 vlans em cima de uma interface, e no cisco tenho por exemplo 3 portas que não quero que se enxerguem, porém, essas 3 portas devem enchergar uma mesma porta, a qual estará conectada a interface no mikrotik, como na imagem abaixo:

----------


## leoservice

Nunca testei Mikrotik com Cisco mas tem que haver compatibilidade em função da IEEE 802.1Q

No Cisco voce na interface 1 faria trunk criaria 3 VLAN

----------


## alexandrecorrea

Com base no desenho, vou supor que no switch, nas portas 2,3,4 .. o trafego vai chegar sem tag alguma..

no mikrotik ja esta ok !!

no cisco.. vc configura a porta 1 como trunk

no vlan database crie as vlans que voce criou no mikrotik ..

e adicione a config nas portas do switch...


aqui faço isso (comandos):



```
 
# conf t
# vlan 100-103
# state active
# no shutdown
# exit
# interface GigabitEthernet0/0
# switchport trunk allowed vlan 100-103
# exit
# interface GigabitEthernet0/1
# switchport access vlan 100
# exit
# interface GigabitEthernet0/2
# switchport access vlan 101
# exit
# interface GigabitEthernet0/3
# switchport access vlan 102
# exit
# interface GigabitEthernet0/4
# switchport access vlan 103
# exit
# exit
# copy running-config startup-config
```

 
eh por ai.. sintaxe dos comandos pode variar dependend do IOS que estiver usando...

----------


## aldevan

é isso mesmo que o *alexandrecorrea* já disse

crie 3 vlans no cisco e 1 trunk, e no mikrotik cria 3 vlans com o mesmo ID do cisco, se tiver problemas para criar as vlans no cisco fale o modelo e a versão do IOS (show version) do switch que eu faço

----------


## MediaFlex

Olá a Todos,
*Tenho a mesmo dificuldade, pois gostaria que a porta 02 há porta 10 da minha switch cisco catalyst 2960 fizesse o mesmo vlan com o servidor mikrtoik, porem não manjo muito, tenho acesso a ela e tudo mais.
*Além desta configurações sitada a cima, também preciso muito que da porta 10 ate a porta 24 de minha switch cisco liberasse a navegação com ip's/30 com faz as operadoras de link dedicado, 

Exemplo para as portas 10 a 24 da switch cisco;

201.xxx.xxx.130/30
Ip-Lan 201.xxx.xxx.131
Ip-gateway 201.xxx.xxx.132

caso alguém puder me ajudar ficarei muito agradecido.

----------


## thiagokjf

> Com base no desenho, vou supor que no switch, nas portas 2,3,4 .. o trafego vai chegar sem tag alguma..
> 
> no mikrotik ja esta ok !!
> 
> no cisco.. vc configura a porta 1 como trunk
> 
> no vlan database crie as vlans que voce criou no mikrotik ..
> 
> e adicione a config nas portas do switch...
> ...



Obrigado fera, agora é só aplicar aqui e ver como fica, muito grato pela força...

----------


## MediaFlex

Caro, 

No meu servidor mikrotik tenho apenas duas lans, sendo elas; 
LINK onde entra o meu link
Local onde sai para meus clientes.
neste caso a como fazer algo?

Gato

----------

